# Please help your fellow officers in their time of need



## bulldogtb (Nov 17, 2003)

Dear brother and sister officers,

I am writing this letter on behalf Sgt Sean Lydon and Officer Kristine Lydon of the Braintree police department who need your help. Sean and Kristine Lydon gave birth to their daughter Kyleigh a little over a year ago. Shortly after birth Kyleigh was diagnosed with Classical Galactosemia. Kyleigh is missing the enzyme that metabolizes the carbohydrates lactose and galactose. It is often confused as an allergy or intolerance, when indeed it is a toxin that is naturally occurring in her body and may potentially affect her organs. There are many other horrible side effects that come along with this disorder and can occur at anytime. There is currently no cure for Galactosemia. The only thing they can do is try to eliminate these toxins from her diet.

Lactose and galactose are found in many foods including some fruits, vegetable, meats, and almost all processed foods. Lactose and other forms of it are also used as binders in many medications including most children's medications.

Classical Galactosemia is considered an "Orphan's Disease", which means that it is so rare and there are so few people diagnosed with it that they do not put money into medical research to find a treatment or cure. The ratio of people with this disorder is 1 in 80,000.

Sean and Kristine have spent the last year living with the uncertainty of their daughter's future. In order to increase their daughter's chances of surviving this rare illness they have started a non-profit organization, Kyleigh's Cure, to raise money to find a cure. They have also planned a fundraiser. This will take place March 10, 2006 at the Lantana in Randolph. The function will include a buffet dinner followed by both a silent and live auction hosted by Jimmy Wells. Proceeds from this benefit will go directly towards research for a treatment or cure for Galactosemia via Parents of Galactosemic Children (PGC), a national non-profit organization. The PGC has their annual conference planned for July 2006. Their goal is to raise $100,000 to present to the medical researchers to help find a cure or treatment for the children. Tickets are $50 each and include the buffet and door prizes. If your are unable to attend any contribution you could make towards Kyleigh's cure would be greatly appreciated by us and would be a great way for you to show support to our fellow police officers. More information can be found at the foundation's website www.kyleighscure.com

If you are interested in tickets please PM me, it should be a fun night for a worthy cause.

Sincerely,
Kyleigh's Cure Committee


----------



## mikeyg (Dec 30, 2002)

I happen to know Sean and Kristine and I'm looking forward to March 10th. I know they would be there for anyone of us who needs help. Hope to see you guys there.


Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

If the law enforcement connection needs to be stronger, Kristine's father is retired from the Quincy PD, and is a decorated Vietnam Veteran.


----------



## bulldogtb (Nov 17, 2003)

Delta784 said:


> If the law enforcement connection needs to be stronger, Kristine's father is retired from the Quincy PD, and is a decorated Vietnam Veteran.


For any one interested their story was in this weekends Patriot Ledger (2-25-06). There will be some great sports items auctioned off at the benefit, so try to make it. Sean worked for Norfolk County S.D prior to graduating the 23 PPAC for Braintree. Kristine Lydon (Murray) also graduated the Plymouth academy. It would be nice to see some former co-workers and classmates showing support. Even if you can't make the benefit and donation towards the cause (tax deductable) would help.

thanks


----------

